# Really Useful Boxes



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

OK im getting nice and confused with the litre sizes of these boxes.. I need some for some kings from 2 month old kings up to adult... so can anyone help me with what sizes I would need and also does anyone know where I can get about 10 for cheap?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Well Im not sure if you have a poundland near you but I was in ours  last week and they had loads stacked up and they would be a decent size for young snakes, not sure about adults though and because i was with pushchair i never bothered having a proper look so dont know how secure the lids where. At a guess i would think they was about 20 litre maybe more.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

http://www.ryman.co.uk/Really-Useful-Box-18-Litres-0161206232.asp

This site gives both the internal and external dimensions for each size - does that help? I'm of to the local stationery shops this avo to see what they have - I'm looking too cos I want one for a ickle baby butter!! Sooooon!!!!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I got my last one from Rymans.. got the 18l one.. but some are larger in height than width and I never know which way round it is on websites :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

These any good?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REALLY-USEFUL...8QQihZ018QQcategoryZ20621QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REALLY-USEFUL...7QQihZ018QQcategoryZ20621QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Loads of other sizes on there and they might do a different qty is you ask. Shipping is a bit pricey though.

Mark.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I had a look at those last night mate... great boxes... but its the £50 price tag I dont like.. I could buy a viv for that. Cheers anyway.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, it's no cheaper than buying them individually from a shop really.

A larger Staples near me used to do multipacks of them but they may have been 2 or 3 different sizes in the same pack - can't remember now. Went in a smaller staples the other day and they had a couple of sizes on offer but i suppose it varies between shops.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

what u really need is someone who works for staples lol 

dam wish my work sold them id give every one staff discount 8)


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/onlineshop.htm

they say there price online is 10% cheaper than retail 8)


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well the local Staples was closed down about 2 years ago and turned into a TK Max... Rymans are pretty good on the price of the boxes but still after buying 10 boxes from £8 up you're looking at a lot of money... I think Ive decided to just get some smaller tubs and juggle the snakes around for now. Im starting to buy/build some viv stacks next month so these will just be temporary measures.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

From looking at the boxes though the problem actually seems to be theyre not wide enough for adult kings... even temporarily.. theyve got the height and length but not the width.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

It says on the site any size 50L upwards has a floor area of 710 x 440mm - so about 28" x 17" in my language, which I reckon would be ok for a king up to about 4ft for a few weeks or so.

But as you only need the boxes as a temporary measure I'd go for cheaper ones and tape the lids down with duct tape. It'll cost a hell of a lot less and you should be able to get some bigger ones as well.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah.. i just was hoping there would be somewhere selling them dirt cheap.. they seem really expensive on ebay.. and as I may come up to problems with vivs it may be longer than a few weeks.. ill be using them as feeding boxes after so I might just see what I can get for cheap.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Our local Tescos does pretty large ones with interlocking hinged lids so could be worth a go if you've got one near you.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive seen those too mark, went into focus diy today and they had them too. Quite decent sizes by the looks of things, but didnt measure them!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

NNY i bought those ones spider shop was advertising you know the hinged ones, i only bought smallestsize as for tarantulas but i know hes got bigger sizes, i think there great as small hinge one side and larger other end if needed there really quite see through which i did'nt think they would be and they stack on top of each other for easier storage...im not sure what size you would need but i know he had larger ones, i payed £8.00quid for 10 of the smaller ones...


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Tim, 
you could try wilkinsons or in-store/poundstretchers.
they do various sized contico typed boxes, i use the larger ones for my adult corns, think they cost about £4 each.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheers DotD... funnily enough Im going there next week for some as I was just finding it impossible to find cheap really useful boxes.. when I can spend about £20 in wilkinsons and have loads.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.ryman.co.uk/Really-Useful-Box-Clear-7L-0161203920.asp

Would that be fine for a corn a few months old or something? I was talking to the Americans on their forums about getting something temporary for a baby corn, but their options meant shops like walmart etc..Heh.Anyway.. I'm going to get a Corn, and until i can find the viv i want, i'm looking for a temp home. Would that be fine, or should i get a 10 L or something?


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

http://www.vivtronic.co.uk/reptilep...astic Tanks&ParentId=1&ParentDesc=Accessories

conticos, the real reptile boxes.lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ceiron said:


> http://www.vivtronic.co.uk/reptilepets/index.asp?PageName=ProductList&CurrentCategory=15&CatDescription=Plastic%20Tanks&ParentId=1&ParentDesc=Accessories
> 
> conticos, the real reptile boxes.lol


Which would be good for a baby corn snake?


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

For babies I just use lunchbox-type containers, about 12"x8"x3". Cheap and escape proof as long as the lid's tight, just need to melt or drill vent holes.

Regarding Really Useful Boxes - be careful if you're going to use them for really young snakes as there's a gap between the lid and the box that's just the right size for a little one to squeeze through or get their head stuck. Some are worse than others, but even a 4L I recently got for a little king had a dangerous looking gap.


----------

